

Yet another Google Glasses Ad - jakozaur
http://www.tomscott.com/glasses/

======
cromwellian
Somehow, everyone forgets this: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vx2L9g0reNo>
or this one caused by texting and driving:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oC85prQKFrU>

It's possible that Project Glass glasses could obscure your vision or distract
you, but somehow I don't think it's as bad as actually moving your entire
visual field into your groin. Also, the software could help mitigate this
issue by a) detecting when your speed (via GPS) is high and disabling any
dialogs that overlay the center or b) just keeping most of the overlay up in
your peripheral vision.

It is also unlikely these things will always be recording everything due to
battery life alone. Best case, they sleep until woken up by notification,
alarm, geo-fence, or some other sensor. But recording video non-stop? Maybe
you'll get 1 hour of battery.

Most of the concerns I'm sure are being considered, as well as issues people
haven't even raised, like long term biological effects. Google is not run by
idiots.

------
nextparadigms
Funny, but that's not how Google Glasses will work. The display doesn't seem
to block your view at all.You just change your view to one angle for a moment,
and then you can change it back in a fraction of a second, much like you would
look into your car's mirror, and then back to the road in front of you.

That's actually a very smart implementation and solution, instead of putting a
HUD interface over an entire lens, like we all thought these sort of glasses
would work.

~~~
andreypopp
You're right about not blocking view, but what about attention?

~~~
jQueryIsAwesome
The same that with smartphones, tablets, TVs and billboards.

------
brico
The technology is awesome but the commercial I saw yesterday doesn't do it
justice.

Show someone repairing a car and the glasses display vital information while
both hands are somewhere on the engine or show someone cooking a meal while a
chef from the other part of the world is watching and giving advice. You are
on holiday in a country you don't speak the langugage of and the car breaks
down, you say "find me the nearest mechanic" and you stream live to a garage
where someone sees what you are seeing and sends help with minimal
"conversation"

------
pagekalisedown
This video raises an interesting point in regards to the law enforcement
potential.

It gives new meaning to "if you see something, say something". Or, "if you see
something, just keep looking at it, and an agent (robot?) will be
automatically dispatched".

If these glasses become pervasive enough in our society, not wearing them will
brand you as suspicious.

~~~
corin_
Couldn't the same argument have been had with mobile phones a couple of
decades ago, or even still now? They can be tracked, so not owning a mobile
will brand you as suspicious?

~~~
freehunter
One could make the argument that we're moving down that path. Ever heard a
conversation with someone who doesn't have a mobile phone? People can't
believe why someone wouldn't have a cell phone. Pay phones are gone, emergency
call boxes on the highways are gone. If you don't have a cell phone, you can't
reach emergency services in many areas of travel. If you're not able to be in
constant contact, people get suspicious.

It's a far cry from being officially branded as a person of interest, but if
you don't have a mobile phone, you're out of mainstream society.

~~~
corin_
There's a big difference between "he doesn't want to be contactable 24/7, how
odd" and "that's suspicious behaviour", though.

~~~
freehunter
A point I called out. What I was trying to do was make an argument that we may
have begun our journey to "if you don't have a cell phone, you're suspicious".
How long until someone could use their GPS tracking data and witnesses on the
other end of the phone as an alibi to prove their innocence when the
prosecution has a case that says otherwise, except they don't have a mobile
phone?

Slipper slopes aren't always that slippery, but sometimes they are. It's just
a possibility, and possibilities are fun to think about.

------
jeffool
I'm now curious how many people's last moments will be caught by these
devices? How long until police brutality is caught by them? Would they upload
instantly like video from my phone to G+?

The potential is that of cellphones to an even greater power.

I can't help but fear it will fail and be considered taboo for years.

------
nodata
Charlie Brooker's "The Entire History of You" from his "Black Mirror"
miniseries
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Mirror_%28TV_series%29#3...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Mirror_%28TV_series%29#3._.22The_Entire_History_of_You.22))
covers this: people are fitted with "grains" that record their entire lives
and can be played back at will.

~~~
corin_
There are obviously privacy questions around anything like that, but
personally I'd kill to be able to play back parts of my life.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
As much as it sounds like a great idea, I think it would spoil the rose-tinted
spectacles effect of memory. You'd be faced with the reality things might not
have been as great as you thought.

~~~
corin_
I think if I watched everything there would certainly be things that make me
think "wow, was I that much of a dick?", and hopefully other things that I'd
be proud of and had forgotten.

But really I want the ability to better re-visit a fairly small number of
specific memories, ones that I'm pretty confident I remember the emotions and
what happened well, just wish I could see them better.

------
methodin
This was a terrible attempt at a joke - it wasn't even given much thought or
effort at all. Yet this garbage video makes it to page one on hacker news?
Pathetic.

~~~
bbsabelli
Watch it again. It's hilarious.

